# سيارة بمحرك طائرة هليكوبتر ( أين أنتم )



## عدالة (26 نوفمبر 2011)

[/URL]​ 

دخل كايسي بوتش أحد المطورين لسيارة غريبة من نوعها، عالم صناعة السيارات العجيبة والتى غيرت الموازين والنظرة، لكل من سبقه، فهى السيارة الاولى في العالم، التي تعمل بطاقة التوربينات، وتعمل بمحرك طائرة هليكوبتر.

وتشبه بشكلها وتصميمها، السيارة المعروفة، باسم سيارة البطل الأسطوري، والتي جُسدت شخصيته في الفيلم المعروف باسم باتمان، وتم تصنيعها من الخردة المنقولة جزئيا من بعض السيارات.

وإذا اقتربنا أكثر تدقيقا، وتمحيصا، لوجدنا أنها لا تشبه بشكلها ومضمونها السيارة المعروفة سلفا.

فالمحركات المستخدمة، تختلف عن باقى السيارات، حيث تعمل بمحرك طائرة هليكوبتر تابعة لقوات عسكرية كانت قد خرجت من الخدمة الفعلية، وهو محرك بطاقة 885 حصان.

أما عن تصاميمها من الداخل هي فى غاية الفخامة والأناقة، والحداثة مزودة بآيباد، وتعتبر العقل المحرك لكامل مضمون السيارة، فضلا عن تقنية 'جى بى اس'.
​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (26 نوفمبر 2011)

المحركات التوربينية معروفة في عالم السيارات وليس اختراعا جديدا ..


----------



## عــــنــــــب (27 نوفمبر 2011)

سياره الجيل القادم


----------



## saad_srs (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررة


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (29 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومة


----------



## mustafatel (29 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (28 أبريل 2012)

اخت عداله هذا محرك توربيني لطائرات عاديه وليست مروحيه ويعمل على وقود الطائرات النفاثه لزيادة السرعه والقدرة على التغلب على التعجيل ووقوده مشابه لبنزين الطائرا ت عكس الطائرات المروحيه يعمل على rtk والذي هو نفك ابيض عالي الهدرجه


----------

